
Vulnerability Spotlight: Libgraphite Font Processing Vulnerabilities - based2
http://blog.talosintel.com/2016/02/vulnerability-spotlight-libgraphite.html
======
based2
[https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/security/advisories/mfsa2016-1...](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/security/advisories/mfsa2016-14/)

